# فرصة لا تعود ( ملف به كل عناوين المكاتب الاستشارية فى دبى )



## nasr_art (10 نوفمبر 2006)

أقدم لكم اليوم ملف يحتوى على العناوين الالكترونية وأرقام تليفونات كل المكاتب الاستشارية فى أمارة دبى. وذلك من حرصى على تشغيل كل أخوانى المسلمين فى الوطن العربى 
أرجوا أن تذكرونى بالخير والدعاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
مهندس معمارى/ نصر محمد.


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله يبارك فيك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يرضى عليك ويوفقك اخي الكريم م. نصر​


----------



## علي الكعبي (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## ABDO1983 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكرك اخى المهندس على هذا الملف
Eng Abdo


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً مجهود مميز


----------



## eng-elmorsy (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكراُ لك على هذا المقال


----------



## ابوصالح2003 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم تشكر على اهتمامك باخوانك المسلمين


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يناير 2007)

ياريت لو تتوفر لستات لكل الشركات أيضا والمصانع

شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## IE-Eng (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

والف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس بشير (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يسلم ايديك
thanks


----------



## arslanouk (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## krimo23 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً والله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## shanky (30 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك يامهندس/ نصر باشا


----------



## المهندس أمجد (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حسن سليمان (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك 

وجعله اللهم فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bedeer (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر الله لك ونسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ولتعلم أن أفضل الناس هو أنفعهم للناس

مهندس/ بدير عبد الحي


----------



## zerlinsky (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندسنا 
ياريت كمان مكاتب ادارة المشاريع بدبي ولك مني والجميع احر الامتنان


----------



## moustafa afify (25 ديسمبر 2008)

thank u so much for ur efforts and we hope 
that we can do any thing good for u


----------



## tarek112001 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## اسامةسلامة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

